# Der Quellfilter für diese Datei konnte nicht geladen werden...



## Kaldor (27. Mai 2004)

Ja die obige Meldung kommt bei einigen Videos, die Videos liefen bis vor 3 Tagen. Da hat irgendwas meinen Mediaplayer kaputt gemacht, er ging nichtmehr zu starten. Hab ihn dann neu installed, auch alle Codecs und es laufen auch 98% aller Videos nur eben einige nicht, was schon etwas nervig ist, weils grade wichtige Videos sind. 
Der Nero Smart Time Player spielt die Videos wunderbar ab, nur halt der Mediaplayer nicht.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand von euch helfen, schonmal Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## goela (27. Mai 2004)

Schein wohl ein bekannteres Problem zu sein. Google mal mit der Fehlermeldung, da kommen eine Menge Seiten zum Vorschein!


----------



## hamena (4. Juni 2004)

Hi!
Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem, leider jedoch noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden. Es *könnte* nach einer Installation von Windows-Update bei mir passiert sein, aber ich weiss da nix genaues nich 
Mit anderen Playern  bei mir immer noch nichts. Aber wenn ich die Videos zuerst runterlade und dann anschaue, gehts einwandfrei. Allerdings isses doof so, vorher konnte ich im WMP schon schaun, wenn nur ein bischen was geladen war, das geht so nich ;(
Googlen bringt irgendwie keinen Erfolg, ich finde keine Lösung. Neu installieren des WMP bringt ebenfalls nichts. Codecs habe ich bereits alle nachinstalliert, ebenfalls nutzlos ... :-( 
Das is irgendwie nervig ...


----------



## weula (20. Juli 2004)

Das Verhalten vom IE ist hier wieder mal etwas merkwürdig.
In den Optionen des MediaPlayers kann durch aktivieren der Funktion  "Download Codecs automattically" der IE dazu gebracht werden, das Movie abzuspielen.   
Kann man das Movie downloaden und im Player einzeln -ohne IE-  starten, wird dieses im Player korrekt abgespielt, der IE benötigt aber explizit diese Option. Hat bei mir mit XP und WM9 funktioniert.
Ist kein Film hinterlegt oder nicht abrufbar/erreichbar, erschein aber weiterhin diese -irreführende- Fehlermeldung.
Siehe auch MS-Artikel: 
MS-Support, Artikel 234019


----------



## hamena (20. Juli 2004)

Ich hab DirectX geuprgraded und dazu meine Sound-Treiber. Schilderungen anderer User auf verschiedenen Foren deuten darauf hin, dass der Fehler hier irgendwo liegt. 
Also am besten DirectX upgraden und den Soundtreiber, bei mir hats funktioniert


----------

